# Problem with Levo



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Since being on a lower dose of Levo I have had more problems and I think they are from some side-effects as I raised the dose as per my doctor's advice.

On Tuesday night I was sitting on the sofa wearing just a vest top on my top half, had a blanket over me and was sweating. I fell asleep a few times and my scalp felt as though it was dripping with sweat. I went to bed earlier thinking that if I stripped completely the hot feelings will go away.

Unfortunately not. I began to feel like I was burning all over and when I lifted my head up off the pillow some of my hair felt damp. I didn't sleep at all well, kept tossing and turning and waking up at odd times during the night and into the morning I came over really sick and felt like throwing up.

Just wondering if it could be down to the Levo or the Hashi's is all and if seeing a doctor sooner than arranged would be ideal.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounded somewhat like me when I started synthroid. Have you had a TSI test? Lots of people with TSI can't tolerate levo...or most thyroid meds, really.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> That sounded somewhat like me when I started synthroid. Have you had a TSI test? Lots of people with TSI can't tolerate levo...or most thyroid meds, really.


Hi, thanks for your reply.

No, I've not been tested for TSI. Does the doctor arrange for this to be done? A blood test request has been put through for me for the 25th March so I'm not sure if the doctor can add any more tests to it.

When I had the thyroid antibodies test done back in December last year, would the TSI not be part of the testing as well?

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSI is an expensive test so often times it is skipped, even with antibodies tests. I would ask to make sure!


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> TSI is an expensive test so often times it is skipped, even with antibodies tests. I would ask to make sure!


Ok. Thanks! 

Jo xxx


----------

